# Cockatiel Nest Box Question



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm gonna start breeding once I get the nest box, but before I get the nest box, what I want to know is does it need to have a concave? I know with budgies it should.. the nest box I have (which was for budgies) doesn't have a concave.


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

A box needs a concave so the chicks don't get splayed legs, so yes all breeds of birds need one.  someone else please correct me if I am wrong


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

No...you do not need a concave with tiels. What you would prefer though is a both at least 12" x12" in size, and about 3" deep bedding.


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Solace, what box are you going for?

I recommend that Trixie one I was thinking about I bought it but it's 
in the cupboard for next year


----------



## Catherine (Jun 11, 2009)

srtiels said:


> No...you do not need a concave with tiels. What you would prefer though is a both at least 12" x12" in size, and about 3" deep bedding.


Yes. I agree. A good size box and deep bedding.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I don't know which one I'm getting yet - I'm gonna have a look tomorrow when I go shopping with mum.

Thanks for answering my question.. I'll be sure to put in plenty of bedding.


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

@ Solace if they do have that Trixie one over there i'd recommend you get it cos it is very well made and looks like it's built for the kill


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I didn't see it because didn't have ANY Cockatiel breeding boxes, they said they'll have some in hopefully within the next few weeks. They only had budgie breeding boxes and finches.


----------

